# Race and religious hate crimes rose 41% after EU vote



## emigre (Oct 13, 2016)

> Racist or religious abuse incidents recorded by police in England and Wales jumped 41% in the month after the UK voted to quit the EU, figures show.
> 
> There were 3,886 such crimes logged in July 2015, rising to 5,468 in July this year, according to the Home Office.
> 
> It said the sharp increase declined in August but has "remained at a higher level than prior to the EU referendum".



Source

Honestly, hate crime is always unacceptable. It's really sad how the vote made some people think abusing others was somehow acceptable.


----------



## Engert (Oct 14, 2016)

White people are pissed emigre, since the government took their slaves away. 
They are pissed!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2016)

This sucks.  What with Trump in the US and post-Brexit hate crimes in the UK, I think that we have an counter-movement to the Political Correctness of today on our hands.  This doesn't justify it at all, though.  Hopefully things will get better, and people will realize how stupid they're being.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2016)

I find this rather disturbing and honestly I hope this doesn't set a tone for future events.


----------



## Catastrophic (Oct 14, 2016)

Engert said:


> White people are pissed emigre, since the government took their slaves away.
> They are pissed!


???


----------



## Engert (Oct 14, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> ???



What I'm trying to say is that theoretical shit you learn in school, doesn't apply practically in real life. 
I speak from experience cos I was a student once. 

Emigre how's your mom doing?


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (Oct 14, 2016)

Britain is sinking into chaos, inflation, poverty and inevitably death. Brexit is killing them slowly.
They are so mad now because they lost Marmite, it's not getting sold anymore. But they will be much more mad when they lose all the other things, like prosperity.

Yes, now it's called United Kingdom, but soon it'll be called United Shitdom. Mark my words.


----------



## dimmidice (Oct 14, 2016)

This is 5 months. Hardy conclusive IMO. Could just be normal ups and downs. Though it certainly feels like it's true.


----------



## FGFlann (Oct 14, 2016)

Can confirm, chaos is everywhere. I'm looking out of my barricaded office window right now and there are bands of savage marmite addicted bandits turning over homes and businesses. The government has lost control of the country, leaving Unilever and Tesco to battle it out for supremacy.


----------



## Viri (Oct 14, 2016)

Can confirm, man it has been hell here. 2,300 people shot this year, nearly 500 deaths so far man. Oh wait, that's just Chicago.


----------



## Ritsuki (Oct 14, 2016)

I hope it will get better... In time of crisis, countries have a very bad tendency to close on themselves, economically and socially. Just look at what happened before WW1, or the rise of right wing during the subprimes crisis (France, Spain, Greece, ...). Instead of questioning our way of life, most people prefer to find a scapegoat and that's one of the problems... I just hope Great Britain won't crumble...


----------

